# Best small tire?



## spg (May 25, 2011)

Been having trouble with the tires. Changed the bearings every spring and axle is straight and not bent. Can't keep the tires that I'm running from wearing out. They are 4.80-8's with reconmended air pressure. There isn't a heavy load on them just a bare bones 14 semi-v with battery ,9.9 motor, and gas tank. So weight should not be an issue. Travel distance is from 12 to 40 miles per round trip depending upon where I fish. Speeds never exceed 50 mph, all back roads. I can only get about 2000-3000 miles on them before they are bald. Need to find a brand that will last me for awhile. Tired of putting on new tires every year. Which brand seems to last the longest?


----------



## BOB350RX (May 25, 2011)

gotta figure the diameter diff between your vehicle tires and trailer tires is quite a bit different, so if your doing 50 mph those lil babies are doing about 70,if not faster its hard on them. what brand you running now? i would maybe bump up tire size a bit.


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 25, 2011)

I would go for the 12-4.80. They will be better on your bearings and will provide a much nicer ride on the highway. That is what I have on my trailer now, and I love them. As for a certain company, I personally think they all are the same.


----------



## Scottinva (May 25, 2011)

I had the samissue with the same tire size. My local tire dealer recommended a C tire. The ones you buy at Walmart are B I believe. The C tires lasted me much longer and weren't that much more expensive.

Scott


----------



## Bugpac (May 25, 2011)

It seems the way the 8's are profiled, Balloon tire, they just flat wear out easy.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 26, 2011)

I found a great deal on craigslist for a new pair of 5.30-12 for my trailer. Only used a couple seasons so far (and not a lot mileage), but they ride smooth.


----------



## chavist93 (May 28, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> gotta figure the diameter diff between your vehicle tires and trailer tires is quite a bit different, so if your doing 50 mph those lil babies are doing about 70,if not faster its hard on them. what brand you running now? i would maybe bump up tire size a bit.



Haha, the vehicle and trailer tires would both be going 50mph.


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 29, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> I found a great deal on craigslist for a new pair of 5.30-12 for my trailer. Only used a couple seasons so far (and not a lot mileage), but they ride smooth.


I am considering buying a whole new set of that size for my trailer from harbor freight. it seems as if my 4.81-12 are difficult to find.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 1, 2011)

chavist93 said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > gotta figure the diameter diff between your vehicle tires and trailer tires is quite a bit different, so if your doing 50 mph those lil babies are doing about 70,if not faster its hard on them. what brand you running now? i would maybe bump up tire size a bit.
> ...


He meant the small trailer tires are turning a whole lot more RPM's than the vehicle tires.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I didnt see what Brand of Tire your currently using. I have Carlisle 8" tires, on thier third season. On my first long trip I stopped once per hour to check the tires and bearings, fearing one or both were getting too hot. Both were cool to the touch everytime I checked. One the return trip, I didn't bother stopping until I got home. 

When these tirew wear out, I too am going to 12" tires. I am also going to convert the trailer from bunks (float on/off) to rollers.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just returned from a 400 mile round trip weekend trip to TinBoats Tournament. My 8" tires did great, no trouble and stayed cool/luke warm to teh touch. 65mph most of the way.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I run 4.80-8 tires & have no problem at all.Matter of fact I am replacing mine because they're so old that they are starting to weather crack.I run 70 mph + with mine with no problem. =D>


----------

